# Happy Birthday, RB!



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Happy birthday today, August 22nd, to the great Ray Bradbury, turning eighty-five!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Ray! Thanks to you, you're one of the biggest reasons I write what I do. Thanks for the stories!


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!

Hope it was a good one...

Enjoy!


----------

